# CRAZY NIGHT



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Went out tonight, more guys out than I expected, Big Barage of 8-10 shots at the far east end of the marsh, 3 ducks sky high, shot at again by some hunters who think 100 yards is close for a duck, then they came to me and started using my secret decoy techniques that I came up with, LOCKED up........ "Might get a shot at a mallard I thought" for some reason they wanted in, my g/f was with me, They're cattail high cupped up, we had the sun to our backs when my heart stopped beating for 3 seconds.....here on 6 orange feet strecthed out were 3 shiny leg bands!!! 2 Drake Mallards and 1 Hen Mallard (which looked very drakeish) They were finally 15 yards out and said take'm... I shot the Hen first(closest one) which really looked drakeish, made a poor back end shot, she started gliding into thick cattails, so my 2nd shot I finish her off in air, dead. In the meantime of excitement, yay! i got a band, but I got 2 bands now 25 yards and flying up and away, yet frustrated knowing im not getting all 3 unless my g/f can get one, I pulled on a drake, click**** eject the 2nd shell Adam..... so rushing my self at him going 40 yards by now I took tail feathers off......................... never in 14 years of waterfowling have I seen that, im not going to complain but still will haunt me in my dreams watching 2 banded drake mallards fly away!.......g/f never came close to getting one. Thats the 4th Banded Mallard taken off the same pond since Saturday. Dont feel too proud holding a suzie up as my biggest pet peve is shooting hens, I always to try to avoid it, dead hens dont lay eggs, but it was banded.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice to see you have you have your priorities right. A BAND TRUMPS EVERYTHING. Then run to the internet. What a clown.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Edited by Admin and PM sent.

:roll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

1: congrats on the band....I shot one too yesterday morning  2:you don't have to get mad for someone telling a story on here.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice story and pic and congrats on the band. Just ignore those other "clowns" on the internet.


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

clowns are everywhere...that'll never change...just like water on a duck...let it roll of your back...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

hunterboy said:


> You know what I'm sick and flipping tired of the clowns on this website thinking the're a bunch of elite hunters who know all and are going to tell all how to do everything!! :ticked:


Maybe you should find another site to post on rather than this one.I don't see anything wrong with his post.

Top Flight Waterfowling.....nice hunt and picture.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It's hunting season boys...Relax and enjoy the season! Oh my God...I just quoted Mike Tice! :beer:


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

my post was taken wrong, I was not bashing him for taking a hen. I was complaining about people ripping on him for taking a hen!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Maybe just add something positive and no complaining "BOY". :roll:

Jewelry is jewelry, if a guy is gonna wack a hen let it be sportin' some bling. 8)


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

scissorbill said:


> Nice to see you have you have your priorities right. A BAND TRUMPS EVERYTHING. Then run to the internet. What a clown.


Yup Scissor, one less your NOT going to get :lol:


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

nice job on the band. hopefully i will get one this year. thats crazy that four bands were shot since saturday. how many ducks were taken in all? keep up the shooting


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Adam - how's that boat treating you?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats on a great hunt... I am sure you and your GF have some good times in the blind hunting together. Enjoy each time out hunting while you can.


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats on the band.
I don't promote shooting hens either but it happens. It was legal and like you said it looked like a drake plus it had jewery. Heck, I'd have tried for a triple in a senario like that.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats on the band. Just a tip. Usually its best to shoot at the farther bird first and work your way in. Otherwise the far bird will be even further after you take out the close one.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! :beer: :beer:  Great band it would of been cool to have 3 of them in the boat though! :wink: O well good job , cant get em all


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

way to go on the band! nothin like spending time in the field and with the girlfriend at the same time, i wish mine wanted to go duck hunting.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

That blows my mind that you could see all three leg bands on all three of the ducks. Not saying you didnt, i am just very impressed that you were calm enough to look for that. I am impressed with your attention to detail. I think i get too Excited to see something like that!! Congratulations on the Band.

Best of Luck Hunting


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

yea... the only time I saw a band before I shot I chocked and missed the darn bird... great shooting under pressure!!!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

wetlandfarms said:


> That blows my mind that you could see all three leg bands on all three of the ducks. Not saying you didnt, i am just very impressed that you were calm enough to look for that. I am impressed with your attention to detail. I think i get too Excited to see something like that!! Congratulations on the Band.
> 
> Best of Luck Hunting


You can see them if you look for them , on geese its REALLY easy when they got there paddles streched out ready to hit the water, I probably shouldnt have looked for them and just shot, probably would have shot better.


----------



## 8ducks (Aug 21, 2006)

Good Job on the band!!! What part of Wisconsin were you hunting?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

4 banded Mallards off the pond since Saturday?! I got to get me some of that action!


----------

